# House insurance - any way of finding out if house insured?



## partnership (22 Jan 2015)

Is there anyway of finding out if a house is insured or not. Person has recently died, cannot find house insurance and it would be unlike the person not to have as found many older policies from different companies.


----------



## thedaddyman (22 Jan 2015)

is there anything you can see from their bank account records if you have access to them?, either a direct debit to an insurance company or something recorded on the stub of a cheque book. ? Banks will provide copies of cheques (for a few) if you have the serial number


----------



## Gerry Canning (22 Jan 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> is there anything you can see from their bank account records if you have access to them?, either a direct debit to an insurance company or something recorded on the stub of a cheque book. ? Banks will provide copies of cheques (for a few) if you have the serial number


Partnership.
You say you found many policies from other companies.
Could you ask them if they hold live policy?


----------



## Ravima (22 Jan 2015)

There is no central register of this and there is no way to check it. If the person is dead and a solicitor is handling the estate, solicitor might be able to phone the main insurers and check. To be sure though, in the absence of any evidence (as Grisam would say in CSI), executor should insure. If executor does not insure, in the knowledge that it is not insured and something were to happen, executor could have a problem with beneficieries.


----------



## partnership (23 Jan 2015)

Thank you for the replies. We have not found a live policy on the house. We did see policies from 2010 and previous years. There are no direct debits of payments from bank. The policies we saw seemed to be dated September so it is not as if it was Jan when she died. It is just very unusual for this person not to have insurance.

It is proving hard to get a quote as it is an estate and the house is not occupied full time. So if anyone has any suggestions that would be good. We live next tot he house concerned so someone is in it a couple of times a day checking.

The reason I posed the question about whether there was a register is how do insurance companies prevent you for insuring something more than once? If we were to insure the house and subsequently needed to claim would they then miraculously find out there is another policy?


----------



## Jimbobp (23 Jan 2015)

Unless someone is moving in to the house soon, then you will need to take out an unoccupied house insurance policy (you can take the policy out in the name of the representatives of the Late ...) there are a number of specialist insurers on the market that will do this. There isn't a database somewhere with every previous insurance client on it. An insurer may pick up on multiple claims through their assessors investigations but not through some catch all system.


----------

